# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Black Bird for Mandolin

## Sam Brown

A few weeks ago I learned Black Bird By the Beatles on guitar and I wanted to play it on mandolin I couldn't find anything so I decided to tab it myself. This is what I have so far.


E|---------------------7---7---7---7--7---7-|
A|-2-----3----5------------------------------|
D|----5-----5-----5-----5--------5--5------5|
G|-0-----2----4------0------0-----0----0---|

----------

